# Pre-Planning Vacation



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

I am in the process of pre-planning a vacation to Israel in Mar. Can someone recommend a small, clean hotel in Tel Aviv? Vacation length will be for 3 weeks and I am a pensionado in Tampa so my funds will be a little tight. Thank you in advance.


----------

